# Best Place to Fish in Mid July?



## kcm3134 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm heading down to Grayton Beach in mid July to go kayak fishing and was wondering what is biting that time of year and where my best chance is of catching whatever is biting? I normally go down during the Spring and Fall and fish the bay in Destin but never been down during the summer. 

Any suggestions? I'm meeting up with a buddy of mine who hasn't caught a fish from the kayak yet and would like put him on some fish.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

If it's before July 20th then you can keep 2 red snapper. If its after then you will be trolling for kings mainly, maybe find some black snapper. Go to the nearshore public reefs...you can get coordinates on strikelinecharts.com or fishingdestinguide.com 
The public reefs will have been SLAMMED by then but you just never know...


----------



## kcm3134 (Sep 19, 2016)

Shark Sugar, I've been researching the public reefs and think we'll try those one day. Is there anywhere specific to troll for kings or anywhere along the beach is fine?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Try to hit the reefs around 1.5 - 2 miles south of the beach, there are a bunch. Guys out in Navarre always seem to do great trolling, but we do good out of destin also...usually just get out in around 25 - 30 feet of water right at the color change and zig zag troll parallel with the beach. The piers have been on fire lately so maybe trolling near the pier could be good...dont get too close tho, it's illegal and the pier rats will target you with heavy lead and sharp hooks


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

You can also troll deeper all over the pyramid reefs if you happen to be bottom fishing them, there usually kings around


----------



## kcm3134 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks so much! I just got back from a week at camp at Myrtle Beach and watched the bait fish bust every morning right off the beach. Don't know what was chasing them but I couldn't be more excited about fishing in July.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

I know red snapper will be nearing the end of season, but what are my chances of catching one/some if I fish the last week of season, off Destin? And how would I go about it (methods)?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

kcm3134 said:


> Thanks so much! I just got back from a week at camp at Myrtle Beach and watched the bait fish bust every morning right off the beach. Don't know what was chasing them but I couldn't be more excited about fishing in July.


You can cast a small gotcha plug out past the surf and work it and catch ladyfish all day...only good for shark bait, but super fun to catch and release on light spinning tackle


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

animalspooker said:


> I know red snapper will be nearing the end of season, but what are my chances of catching one/some if I fish the last week of season, off Destin? And how would I go about it (methods)?


I can guarantee you have 0% chance of catching one if you sit on the shore haha. Get out there and give it a shot, I've caught a 30 inch red snapper from the nearshore reefs towards the end of the season, other times nothing has been home and been skunked. 
Slip lead rig with a live cigar minnow or butterfly a small ruby lips. Troll up a bonito and drop down some fresh bonito strips


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Sugar...that didn't sound right. Understand the plan of attack, but are there any reefs in around the Mirimar area???


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

animalspooker said:


> Thanks Sugar...that didn't sound right. Understand the plan of attack, but are there any reefs in around the Mirimar area???


Yeah not right at all...quick, do something manly! 
As far as I know, there's just the FAD out in front of Miramar in kayak range for public numbers...would be a great spot to troll around and free line a cig or live hardtail. For bottom fishing you would have to launch out of Destin unless you just happen to run over something on your bottom machine and get lucky


----------

